# Multi User Editor



## jaegerschnitzel (19. März 2008)

Ich suche einen Editor mit dem mehrere Usesr, gleichzeitig in Echtzeit eine Datei bearbeiten können.
Habe Gobby gefunden und das ist auch schon recht ok nur fehlen ein paar Features.
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gobby

Kennt noch jemand so ein Tool?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (19. März 2008)

Moin!
Stichwort Collaborative Editor...
Da gibts auch bei Wiki eine Übersicht mit einigen Editoren zu:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Collaborative_real-time_editor

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## jaegerschnitzel (19. März 2008)

hmm da ist nicht wirklich das passende für mich dabei
gibts nicht noch andere tools?


----------



## MeinerEiner_80 (20. März 2008)

Das ist doch schon eine recht große Auswahl. Wenn du so "wählerisch" bist, solltest du vielleicht auch mal verraten, was für dich passend wäre..

*grüssle*
MeinerEiner


----------



## jaegerschnitzel (20. März 2008)

ich möchte realtime editing haben und erkennen welcher user was geschrieben hat.
Syntax Highlighting auch unbedingt. Gobby wäre ganz ok nur gibts das 2 Probleme. Erstens stürzt das öfter einmal ab und zweitens kann nur der Ersteller bzw. Server eine bearbeitete Datei speichern.
Bei den anderes Tools fehlt auch immer etwas. MoonEdit wäre noch halbwegs ok aber es unterstützt kein Syntax Highlighting und keine Tabs.
Bei den restlichen Tools fehlt auch immer etwas....


----------

